# Which Drive in the Toshiba Canvio Connect 3TB HD (HDTC830XK3C1)



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Has anyone taken one of these apart who knows what internal drive it uses and can share?

I'm looking to know if this enclosure contains the 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300, because if so, I'd be looking to harvest it to use in a Bolt.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

I thought Toshibas have soldered on USB ports - no sata.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No idea. I have four of the Tosihiba Canvios. I never considered opening any of them.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

EDIT: So, I THOUGHT I found the answer to my question in this article: http://www.kitguru.net/components/h...-drive-with-3tb-capacity-finally-hits-retail/

Which said:


> At present, the drive is used inside Toshibas Canvio Connect II 3TB as well as Western Digitals My Passport Ultra external HDDs.


But when you actually crack open the Canvio, the bare drive inside is NOT the MQ03ABB300 as the article stated, but rather it uses a soldered USB which is the Toshiba MQ03*U*BB300. (emphasis on the 'U' in the model#.) So it appears that the only way to get this drive with proper SATA connection is by other means than one of these enclosures.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

You could try GSmartControl, which is part of PartedMagic, an older version of which can be found on the Ultimate Boot CD, an .iso file of which you can download for free and burn "as an image" to cd-r.

Or make yourself a Live Linux bootable cd and try 

hdparm -I /dev/sdx

where sdx is the drive in question.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

unitron said:


> You could try GSmartControl, which is part of PartedMagic, an older version of which can be found on the Ultimate Boot CD, an .iso file of which you can download for free and burn "as an image" to cd-r.
> 
> Or make yourself a Live Linux bootable cd and try
> 
> ...


Did you mean to post this in a different thread?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

So, my Toshiba Canvio Connect II came today and I opened it up, but it was a bust. See above.


----------

